# Ac compressor is LOUD



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't feel like going to the dealer to test but I never noticed other vechicles so loud. Even with the radio at a comfortable listening volume I can hear it.

Anyone else notice our ac compressor is whining pretty loud?


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, I definitely noticed that too...it is annoying, but with the radio on you hear it less. None of my other cars have ever had that issue. It is a whining sound for sure. Was going to ask about it when I go in for the seatbelt recall notice I received.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hedgehodge said:


> I don't feel like going to the dealer to test but I never noticed other vechicles so loud. Even with the radio at a comfortable listening volume I can hear it.
> 
> Anyone else notice our ac compressor is whining pretty loud?


As you know, the compressor is in the engine compartment, far from the interior. How have you verified it is, in fact, the compressor?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Shangus said:


> Yeah, I definitely noticed that too...it is annoying, but with the radio on you hear it less. None of my other cars have ever had that issue. It is a whining sound for sure. Was going to ask about it when I go in for the seatbelt recall notice I received.


 please let us know what they say, probably, "it's normal". Thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ours seems quiet to me, I'd ask as that doesn't sound "normal" to me.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hedgehodge said:


> I don't feel like going to the dealer to test but I never noticed other vechicles so loud. Even with the radio at a comfortable listening volume I can hear it.
> 
> Anyone else notice our ac compressor is whining pretty loud?


Mine is quiet


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> Hedgehodge said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel like going to the dealer to test but I never noticed other vechicles so loud. Even with the radio at a comfortable listening volume I can hear it.
> ...


Looks like this will be my first appointment for it then, bah, will setup in a few days also and try to record it


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

My AC compressor is very quiet. I would bet something is wrong with the compressor or you are losing refrigerant and oil from the system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Hedgehodge said:


> I don't feel like going to the dealer to test but I never noticed other vechicles so loud. Even with the radio at a comfortable listening volume I can hear it.
> 
> Anyone else notice our ac compressor is whining pretty loud?


I hope it's not like my passat, which vw bought back recently.

my a/c system sounded like a bad power steering or transmission pump. it would only make the sound through the vents. outside the car was quiet. inside, it was so loud that people on the other end of a bluetooth call would ask me what that sound was.

they changed all the hard pars under the hood, replaced the control module, and tried charging it with higher and lower pressure. they narrowed it down to an in dash problem.

I had it in 4 times and more than 30 days with no solution. rather than tear my dash board apart, I asked for a buyback.

they took it. I now drive a tiguan sel premium 4 motion rline.
best part is that I got a major upgrade for no additional money.

dont let them tell you it is normal.
document everything. 
ask them to produce other vehicles that sound just like yours.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Passatsquared said:


> I hope it's not like my passat, which vw bought back recently.
> 
> my a/c system sounded like a bad power steering or transmission pump. it would only make the sound through the vents. outside the car was quiet. inside, it was so loud that people on the other end of a bluetooth call would ask me what that sound was.
> 
> ...


The compressor is not in the dash. You didn't have a compressor issue.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Pretty certain this is"loud" ,right?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/p1Kr4BvBbUbePi5y7


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hedgehodge said:


> Pretty certain this is"loud" ,right?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/p1Kr4BvBbUbePi5y7


Are you sure that it is not the fans making the noise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds like the cooling fan to me. Is it like that 100% of the time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Fans


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Sounds like the cooling fan to me. Is it like that 100% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll have to record it at a distance , it's hard that close to hear the high pitched whine I guess on camera.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> I'll have to record it at a distance , it's hard that close to hear the high pitched whine I guess on camera.


sound like fans to me too


----------



## 707Stang (Jul 16, 2009)

Does it do that after you’ve been driving a while as well, without the AC on? I’m leaning to fans as other have mentioned but it’s hard to tell. Additionally I’ve heard other compressors and they are more cyclical, due to the strokes of the compressor’s pistons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

707Stang said:


> ....but it’s hard to tell. Additionally I’ve heard other compressors and they are more cyclical, due to the strokes of the compressor’s pistons.....


All auto AC compressors are rotary. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRC0dYZiRqg


----------



## Dclindsey (Aug 31, 2018)

So I hear that background noise in the video inside the car. Starts up after driving for 20 minutes and then goes off and comes back for the remainder of the ride. Volkswagen has told us its normal operation. I say BS.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Dclindsey said:


> So I hear that background noise in the video inside the car. Starts up after driving for 20 minutes and then goes off and comes back for the remainder of the ride. Volkswagen has told us its normal operation. I say BS.


The compressor is far, far away from the inside of the vehicle.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Dclindsey said:


> So I hear that background noise in the video inside the car. Starts up after driving for 20 minutes and then goes off and comes back for the remainder of the ride. Volkswagen has told us its normal operation. I say BS.


I had a similar issue.

you have a 4 cyl?

my Passat had a whine inside the car through the vents that sounded like a power steering pump. it would be obscenely loud after 15 minutes of driving.
so loud that my peeps on bluetooth heard it.

bottom line:
after 3 times in the shop, they told me it was normal. not satisfied, I appealed to my local vw service manager, got the case reopened, and got a replacement before going lemon law route.

they replaced everything under the hood, swapped computers, over and under charged the system. they narrowed the culprit to under the dash, which I didn't want to deal with.

apparently a small amount of noise is normal for the 4 cylinder compressor. mine was off the charts noise wise. 

dont let them BS you


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Passatsquared said:


> I had a similar issue.
> 
> you have a 4 cyl?
> 
> ...


the compressor is on the engine, not under the dash.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Passatsquared said:


> I had a similar issue.
> 
> you have a 4 cyl?
> 
> ...


mines a vr6. you said you didnt want to deal with it, what do you mean. Was the issue fixed and if so what did they replace if anything. what under the dash is causing noise that high pitched, seems fishy to me. They never replaced the compressor while messing with the charge? If it was the same noise they could just reuse the compressor on another car.

I havent got around to getting another video clip yet, hard to get that high of a pitch on a camera recorded. also its the family truck(?) and i never drive it, sigh


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Hedgehodge said:


> mines a vr6. you said you didnt want to deal with it, what do you mean. Was the issue fixed and if so what did they replace if anything. what under the dash is causing noise that high pitched, seems fishy to me. They never replaced the compressor while messing with the charge? If it was the same noise they could just reuse the compressor on another car.
> 
> I havent got around to getting another video clip yet, hard to get that high of a pitch on a camera recorded. also its the family truck(?) and i never drive it, sigh


they replaced the compressors, 3 refrigerant control valves, all the hoses, the condenser, and everything else under the hood.

I didn't want to deal with a squeaky dash instead of a noisy a/c

they ended up replacing my passat with a loaded tiguan sel premium. I had 4 separate trips and almost 30days in the shop, so I more than qualified for lemon law consideration.

I never got the problem fixed. they were going to have to replace the evaporator and other components. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Passatsquared said:


> they replaced the compressors, 3 refrigerant control valves, all the hoses, the condenser, and everything else under the hood.
> 
> I didn't want to deal with a squeaky dash instead of a noisy a/c
> 
> ...


wow...just wow


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Hedgehodge said:


> wow...just wow


right?

at least they took care of me and I didn't have to go with another brand.
you know that nothing really compares to a vw (if you are a vw enthusiast). the ergonomics. the feel of the switches and stuff, etc.

try fiddling with a Chrysler product. it feels utterly cheap in comparison.

by the way, I freakin' love my tiguan! I will chip it when the software becomes available and us proven, but that is it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeatherVaug (Aug 5, 2020)

I suppose two things may have caused your problem. First, you do not clean your AC regularly. For example, if you have a Japanese car, they have slightly sensitive ACs, so you need to clean them two times per month. However, there are some vehicles, such as Toyota Fortuner, that do not have such ACs. That is why German cars are not the same as the Japanese ones in that case. Secondly, there may be some problems with your AC machinery. In that case, you should better consult with majorcooling.com. They might help you resolve the second problem. Good luck!


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I forgot to mention, it's ONLY when the AC is on, even after driving for a long long time without ac. The other annoying noise is around 2.5k rpk uphill... Ugh

Calling em today, been putting it off, wife got breast cancer and was on chemo almost 2 years . She beat it wuwu


----------

